# New Wooden Bridge... what stain?



## DeoVindice (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm new here and first post seeking opinions. I am building a new Through Howe Truss bridge out of treated Southern Yellow Pine (common material in this area). I need to weather it. I remember reading somewhere that one could take used motor oil and mix it with something (maybe kerosene?) to make the wood appear to be creosoted. I did a search of this forum and found some discussion of a product called JASCO Termin-8 that treats the wood as well as colors it but I really won't need a preservative. Any suggestions?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Deo

Maybe TJ-Lee's blog entry may be of help to you.

TJ-Lee Blog - Chemically staining wood[/b]


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks SteveC! 

I use the chemical stain and if the piece is being installed outside I "paint" it with 30w motor oil. If it's going to be hit daily by sprinklers you might have to "oil" it once a year at least. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## DeoVindice (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for that informative piece. Never thought of steel wool.

Any other ideas?


----------

